# What to eat to lower Hba1c



## Emzi

Hey Guys 

im trying to lower my Hba1c so i can be given the go ahead TTC but i just cant figure out how to get my levels lower or regulated  and i have a fair way to go as hba1c is 8.2.

Any tips on diet and foods that i should avoid to lower spiking and create steady readings also any other advice would be amazingly received 

Thanks
Em


----------



## pinkemz

when i read this it was like looking in the mirror. I am in exactly the same situation as you before christmas my hba1c was 8.5% and it has come down now higher than the averahe norm to have the go ahead but my doctor is happy for me to start trying. I am a little reluctant and havent started yet. Will be next few weeks just think in the back of my mind not ready but doctor said YES GO FOR IT!
I know exactly what you going through and feel its awful but if you test test test and carb count it will work for you if i can do it so can you.


----------



## Emzi

emz i think im gunna make you my TTC pregnancy buddy lol our situations sound so similar and we even have same name too


----------



## pinkemz

yeah def we should keep in contact. It is sooo stressful innit. Do you feel that everyone is having babies and see baby bumps and newborns every where or is that just me ha ha. I even bought a few psychic readings from ebay and they all said can see conception in May i was a little sceptic but my friend told me to try it doesnt cost much. Brought me little comfort. Just a thought for you.
It will happen to you.


----------



## pinkemz

do you carb count? After going on the daphne course i have loads more control on my diabetes. Speak to your doctor see if you can go on their next one.


----------



## Emzi

Hi Emz yeah i carb count I went on the dafne in october after trying to get on it for 3 years best thing i did though and my control has improved but i feel like i have this huge final hurdle in front of me and im trying every method to get over it but as yet no success  but i will keep trying just changed all my dietery meals at mo to try and avoid spikes, swapped weetabix for special k bought burgin bread and cutting down carbs etc, i dont smoke or drink and i exercise at least twice a week so gunna see how that plays out next week on the blood front my next hba1c is april coz ive had a water infection atm so its made my bloods erractic BUT tomorrow is a new day and new week so test test test and try and get it down, im considering doing more tests and also testing 2 hours after eating so i can get to grips with what is happening and maybe get a picture of what foods to avoid???

but any tips will help  but well done for getting the green light


----------



## Northerner

Good luck Emzi  If you can increase the exercise to 3 or even 4 times a week then it will also be a big help. I find my levels are much more stable when I exercise regularly (meaning more exercise days than rest days in a week), and as they are more predictable I can run my levels tighter too.


----------



## Robster65

On that note, I also find that pottering about can prolong the exercise effect. By walking about for a few minutes every half hour or so the body go into a rest state and maintains its higher metabolic rate.

I think you may find that SPecial K will spike the same as weetabix but it may be ok for you. If you can swap to wholegrain muesli, it may suit you better and will keep you more within range. I've found low fat yoghurt helps to slow down the digestion rather than milk. It's not as bad as it sounds once you get used to it !

Good luck.

Rob


----------



## margie

Emzi said:


> Hi Emz yeah i carb count I went on the dafne in october after trying to get on it for 3 years best thing i did though and my control has improved but i feel like i have this huge final hurdle in front of me and im trying every method to get over it but as yet no success  but i will keep trying just changed all my dietery meals at mo to try and avoid spikes, swapped weetabix for special k bought burgin bread and cutting down carbs etc, i dont smoke or drink and i exercise at least twice a week so gunna see how that plays out next week on the blood front my next hba1c is april coz ive had a water infection atm so its made my bloods erractic BUT tomorrow is a new day and new week so test test test and try and get it down, im considering doing more tests and also testing 2 hours after eating so i can get to grips with what is happening and maybe get a picture of what foods to avoid???
> 
> but any tips will help  but well done for getting the green light



If you did Daphne in October and haven't had a HbA1C since and you are seeing better levels then your next one may be a pleasant surprise. There are a lot of books on GI and GL out there - did you cover them at all on Daphne ?  How are your levels running at the moment ?


----------



## Emzi

margie said:


> If you did Daphne in October and haven't had a HbA1C since and you are seeing better levels then your next one may be a pleasant surprise. There are a lot of books on GI and GL out there - did you cover them at all on Daphne ?  How are your levels running at the moment ?



Hi margie
my Hba1c was 10.6 before dafne it rose from 8.3 but after dafne i was tested in feb and it was 8.2 so i now need to get that lower. my bloods were running at under 9 for past few weeks no higher than 11 but last week i had a water infection and my bloods have been crazy  so hoping for ideas and with more testing i am really hoping for improvements i need to aim for around 6.5 so got a big drop to go


----------



## Emzi

Robster65 said:


> I think you may find that SPecial K will spike the same as weetabix but it may be ok for you. If you can swap to wholegrain muesli, it may suit you better and will keep you more within range. I've found low fat yoghurt helps to slow down the digestion rather than milk. It's not as bad as it sounds once you get used to it !
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Rob



I read on the internet that special k was low GI so went and bought a big box yesterday  ggrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Robster65

Hi Emzi.  Try it and see. Might be fine for you. 

It seems to be something that is slightly different for everyone.

Rob


----------



## margie

There seems to be a lot of people saying that replacing milk with yoghurt reduces the spike so that may be something to try.


----------



## FM001

margie said:


> There seems to be a lot of people saying that replacing milk with yoghurt reduces the spike so that may be something to try.



Could well be true as I use a low fat yogurt in my porridge and don't get a spike.


----------

